# price of belly



## charcoal junkie (Nov 21, 2012)

The other night I went on the Costco website to see what they wanted for pork belly. They had 12 lbs listed for around $140 is that a lot for belly?


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 21, 2012)

That don't sound right. Unless I'm reading this wrong. That would be over $11 lbs .

I paid  $2.19 LBS


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 22, 2012)

I had to take a look myself. Here it is: http://www.costco.com/Raw-Boneless-Pork-Bellies,-4-3-Lb.-Slabs.product.100011063.html

$11.67 a pound delivered. Man, that's crazy.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2012)

I thought $2.99 was stiff. They are specially trimmed square cut centers but that don't justify 3X the price and from a Discount Store? They can keep them...JJ


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 22, 2012)

That's crazy and a rip off.

I had a difficult time finding a source for belly myself (here in Charlotte--God's Country).  Anyway, someone recommended a Hispanic supermarket--my god--it's a smoker's paradise.  I bought a fresh (not frozen) belly (the butcher cut it in 1/2 for me cause it was 10 lbs).  I paid $13.99 for the 5lbs or $2.79 a lb.

If you have a Hispanic or Asian supermarket in your town, I'll bet my last nickle that they sell bellies there.

By the way, it's 5:00 am and I have my 5lbs in my MES cold smoking. Can't wait to get me some!


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 22, 2012)

We used to have a Hispanic supermarket near where I live. I bought most of my meats there (not to mention peppers, in-store made tortillas and chips, and Tre Leche cake!)  I always found great deals on pork butts, hams, and cryovac packages of beef.

It was one-off of a larger chain of regular supermarkets, but they closed it about a year ago. Funny thing was, the really nice people working there found out they were being laid off by reading the announcement in the newspaper. Jerks. I've boycotted that chain ever since.


----------



## big casino (Nov 22, 2012)

could that be a price for a case? cause that seems way out of range for bellies


----------



## big casino (Nov 22, 2012)

DOH! I should have looked at that link first! thats rediculous


----------



## va bbq (Nov 22, 2012)

just paid 35 bucks for roughly 10lbs of pork belly.  

Im surprised costco has such a high price for such a cheap cut of meat....


----------



## charcoal junkie (Nov 22, 2012)

I am going to contact a huterite colony close by here. I talked to my nephew last night he told me he got some a year or so ago from them. He also said when he got the sides they had skin on. Is having the skin on the way to go or doesn't matter either way.


----------



## va bbq (Nov 22, 2012)

The skin is great!  I prefer to cut it off for smoking/grilling (it still tastes good, but is kind of chewy) and then cut it up into chunks, toss the pieces in a deep fryer or just stick it in the broiler for a few minutes until its nice and crispy - fresh pork cracklins!


----------



## charcoal junkie (Nov 23, 2012)

Just got off phone with the meat guy at the huterite colony and belly is $2.00 a pound. That sounds like a hell of a deal.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 23, 2012)

Costco is nuts! and the 2.00 a pound is a good deal for sure. It really isn't such cheap cut of meat since upscale restaurants started serving it - like Chicken Wings, the price has skyrocketed from demand.


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 23, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Costco is nuts! and the 2.00 a pound is a good deal for sure. It really isn't such cheap cut of meat since upscale restaurants started serving it - like Chicken Wings, the price has skyrocketed from demand.


I agree with this. I just came from my Hispanic shop and they were out of  pork bellies.  They butcher told me that lately there's a lot of demand for pork bellies but he's expecting to get a supply in today around 3:00 P.M.

My skinny a$$ will be there at 3:05 for 10lbs.  The 5 lbs that I made is now gone.  And, it wasn't even perfect but at 2 - 3 AM and you want to snack on something--nothing better than bacon.


----------



## linguica (Nov 23, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Costco is nuts! and the 2.00 a pound is a good deal for sure. It really isn't such cheap cut of meat since upscale restaurants started serving it - like Chicken Wings, the price has skyrocketed from demand.


I think that the wing is by far the best part of the chicken. We used to find them on sale in the supermarkets for 3lbs for $1 and in China town they where 4lbs for $1 (wing tips for soup, 10 cents a pound). Then some fool merged hot wings with football and now at Costco they are $2.69 lb. Think I have to go in my backyard and tell the chickens I've got some bad news for the girls.(just kidding)


----------



## eman (Nov 24, 2012)

All the butchers used to give us the chicken wings and turkey necks for crab bait. Now it's cheaper to buy leg 1/4s to use in the crab nets.


----------



## pike2 (Nov 28, 2012)

the meat locker here gave me a good offer once,   he had one 50lb  box of pork belly with skin left in the freezer,    said $25 and i could have it  but i didnt take the offer,  i kick myself every time i think about it now :-)


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 28, 2012)

pike2 said:


> the meat locker here gave me a good offer once,   he had one 50lb  box of pork belly with skin left in the freezer,    said $25 and i could have it  but i didnt take the offer,  i kick myself every time i think about it now :-)


I could kick you for refusing that. lol


----------



## pike2 (Nov 29, 2012)

i know the feeling :-)


----------



## e36smoker (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry to jump this thread but I get PB from my local grocery store(price chopper) for $1.69 a pound. they come in a case of 4 bellies marked Hatfield.

I'm not sure of the quality because I have nothing to compare them to but they seemed ok













1110120738.jpg



__ e36smoker
__ Nov 29, 2012


----------



## twinfallsid (Nov 30, 2012)

Yesterday I bought 45 pounds of belly for $3.29/lb.  Turns out to be 5 pork sides in vac-bags.  I bought them directly from the meat processor, here in twin Falls, Idaho.


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 30, 2012)

TwinFallsID said:


> Yesterday I bought 45 pounds of belly for $3.29/lb.  Turns out to be 5 pork sides in vac-bags.  I bought them directly from the meat processor, here in twin Falls, Idaho.


Good god man, 45lbs!!!  Are you starting your own bacon company. lol


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 30, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> TwinFallsID said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I bought 45 pounds of belly for $3.29/lb.  Turns out to be 5 pork sides in vac-bags.  I bought them directly from the meat processor, here in twin Falls, Idaho.
> ...


When I order them at $2.99 lb I have to order 65 lbs with skin on!


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey CharcoalJunkie,

If you are ever through Bismarck/Mandan, make sure you call cloverdale meats and see what their price is.  I get mine there for about 2 bucks a pound (last time was 2.09, time before that was 2).  They want about a weeks notice and you have to buy them by the case.  The two cases I got were 22 and 30 pounds.  So 45-60 bucks a case.  And they are skin off and done under USDA supervision.

Bigfish


----------



## smoking b (Nov 30, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> Good god man, 45lbs!!!  Are you starting your own bacon company. lol





SmokinHusker said:


> When I order them at $2.99 lb I have to order 65 lbs with skin on!


That's what I need to do - find somewhere to buy a case at a decent price. It's nothing for me to eat 3lbs at a pop for breakfast. I LOVE BACON!!


----------



## smoking b (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## smoking b (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## twinfallsid (Dec 1, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> Good god man, 45lbs!!!  Are you starting your own bacon company. lol


The 45 pounds will be Christmas presents this year.  The five slabs are resting in the fridge, with pink salt and Monterey Steak Seasoning.

The slabs came with the skin off.


----------



## xfitjay (Dec 1, 2012)

I've been getting my bellies from an Amish market in the area. They want $3.75/lb. I talked to the guy in charge of the meat department of a local family run grocery store much closer to me and he'll charge me $3.69/lb. Since it would be a special order I'd have to buy whatever amount they get in. Seems crazy to me since I can get pork shoulder at Costco for $1.69/lb. Guess I'll be making more buckboard bacon. The Whole Foods close to me has trimmed centers without the skin for $6/lb.


----------



## pearlheartgtr (Dec 4, 2012)

The last time I checked at Restaurant Depot, a 35# case of bellies ran between $50-60. I'd pick one up but I just don't have the freezer space for that so I am relegated to buying the 3/4# mini slabs (skin on w/ some rib bone) from Compare Foods for $2.99/#. I checked a couple of local Asian markets but all they have are 1-2" wide belly strips for $3.49/#.


----------

